# Halo 2 Install help



## Str8 N1temare (Jul 18, 2008)

Whenever i try to install Halo 2, i get an error saying,

This application has failed to start because d3dx9_33.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem.

I have tried re installing many times and that hasnt fixed anything. And yes I do have vista. Please help!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Have you installed SP1 for Vista yet?

Try reinstalling *DirectX*, then reboot and reinstall the game.


----------



## Str8 N1temare (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank you, will try. 

No, that didnt work. Any other suggestions?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

SP1?

Have you installed the latest Halo 2 update (3mb, 10/18/2007) from *http://www.microsoft.com/games/halo2/*

What graphics card and driver do you have?

Does your card pass the DirectX tests in dxdiag?


----------



## Str8 N1temare (Jul 18, 2008)

Dual 8500 Gt, idk wat sp1 is.

Why would i need to install the update for Halo 2 when its not installed?

And I think so for the DirectX tests.


----------



## Str8 N1temare (Jul 18, 2008)

I fixed this, to fix this you need to download the d3dx9_33.dll. I downloaded it at filefront.

Here is the direct link.

http://files.filefront.com/d3dx9+33dll/;8340927;/fileinfo.html

Thank you for trying. =]


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting your fix. I was going to suggest doing that, but the advice below put me off.....

From *http://pcsupport.about.com/od/findbyerrormessage/a/d3dx9_33dll-dll.htm* (similar advice on other websites and forums)


> Resolution
> *Important Note: Do not, under any circumstances, download the d3dx9_33.dll DLL file individually from any "DLL download site." There are a number of different reasons that downloading DLLs from these sites are never a good idea.
> 
> Note: If you've already downloaded d3dx9_33.dll from one of those DLL download sites, remove it from wherever you put it and continue with the following steps.*
> ...


If your solution fixes your problem, then stick with it and you don't need to follow the steps above, but if you notice any DirectX-related problems, you'll know what the cause is.


----------

